# Will Global Warming be the end of snowblowerforum.com?



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

*With all the media and political hype on this topic, are our days numbered as members of this forum? I just bought a brand new Toro and wonder if a new boat may have been a more sensible (long term) purchase? What say you?*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

There are those that want to Chicken Little and declare "The Sky is Falling". We have had light winters and we've had heavy. Don't declare snow is gone till it's gone, and I don't expect that in our lifetime.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

I say no...Snow is always imminent this time of year!!


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Amazon is testing a drone snow blower service using lasers as we speak. There's a smaller one for sidewalks and larger for driveways. Someday they may be clearing roads without the need for plows.

Click on this link for a video:

www.youdidn'treallybelievethis.com


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

MrSnowBlow said:


> *With all the media and political hype on this topic, are our days numbered as members of this forum? I just bought a brand new Toro and wonder if a new boat may have been a more sensible (long term) purchase? What say you?*




hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

yup there will be NO MORE SNOW so I will do my part and properly dispose of all the snowblowers free of charge, Just contact me and I will give the address to send all the useless snow blowers for disposal. :devil:


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

IMO it's not as much global warming as climate change. In my area, it feels like average temps are cooler than usual year-round, yet to the north it's warmer. As if the cold shifted somehow. I believe the biggest problem will be water level rising due to all the snow in the north not being "replaced" as quickly as it melts.

The seasons also seems to have shifted a bit, usually starting and ending about a month late.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Media & political hype is just that, no one claiming anything climate related can prove that they are correct. Weather & climate have always been an ever changing thing and they will continue to be so.
Nothing but time will prove who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Laugh and joke all you want, but climate change is real. The polar ice caps and glaciers are melting at an alarming rate. It may not affect our generation, but we have to be thinking of future generations. It's no joke!


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

TooTall999 said:


> Laugh and joke all you want, but climate change is real. The polar ice caps and glaciers are melting at an alarming rate. It may not affect our generation, but we have to be thinking of future generations. It's no joke!


Yup, as I said above. It's been changing for thousands of years, before recorded time even, nothing we do can stop the climate from doing what it does naturally, nor should we try to stop it.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The young will have to save this planet. We oldsters are too entrenched in our ways...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Our lifespan, and even previous generations lifespans, are but a spec of sand in the earths evolution, until its demise at some point.

Earth is ever evolving in the millions and millions of years, and will continue to do so, with or without us.

There has always been mild winters and severe winters in my lifespan thus far, and I am sure it will remain that way.

I put climate change discussion right in the category like religion and politics …. every person has there own view, and many don't agree.

Oh, btw, my snowblowers are not going anywhere ….


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Well, two feet of snow on the ground in Interior Alaska. Very stormy Fall with lots of precipitation. Rivers all frozen over, mountains are all white, Arctic Ocean freezing over as normal and three weeks to the shortest day of the year. Not seeing anything out of the ordinary up here! Every Winter pretty much the same routine for the last 40 years...


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

TooTall999 said:


> Laugh and joke all you want, but climate change is real. The polar ice caps and glaciers are melting at an alarming rate. It may not affect our generation, but we have to be thinking of future generations. It's no joke!


I agree. I look at it as the scientists do. Ice core samples are very consistent in showing that prior to 1820 that trapped air bubbles in the ice have an average concentration of CO2 of about 280ppm. The current CO2 concentratration of the atmosphere is 417ppm CO2. Ice core samples can be collected up to about as far back as 280,000 years and ocean floor sediments can be collected which date back beyond 20 million of years old show that atmospheric CO2 is higher now than it has been in the last 25 million years. Glacier National park in Montana has about 20 or so glaciers left and back shortly after the park was founded there was an extensive photos taken which show that there were over 100 active glaciers at that time. The rate of glacial melting has really accelerated after the 1980's and if it continues at it present rate there will be no glaciers left within Glacier National Park within 20 more years. Also oceans absorb atmospheric CO2 and dissolved CO2 forms an acidic molecule called carbonic acid and coral reefs are being affected by increased water temperatures and ever decreased PH or acidification of the ocean water which is killing large areas of coral reefs. Yes, Virginia we humans can affect the composition of the atmosphere and we seem to be affecting changes within decades which are acting as stressors to our global flora and fauna and we could be driving an mass extinction known as the anthropogenic extinction which has the potential to kill off many different species of life in both the oceans and on the land masses so it is important that we act as good stewards to the earth and stop dumping millions of tons of CO2 into the atmosphere by continuing to burn fossil fuels which are an accumulation of acient stored biomass which took millions of years to form by burning it and dump all that carbon back into the atmosphere within just a few hundred years. Like it or not we are conducting a large scientific experiment which could end up having a disastrous effects on the climate which could affect the planets diversity of animals and plants and even affect our ability to grow enough food to sustain ourselves.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

MrSnowBlow said:


> *With all the media and political hype on this topic, are our days numbered as members of this forum? I just bought a brand new Toro and wonder if a new boat may have been a more sensible (long term) purchase? What say you?*


================================================

I am glad to see you invested in a Toro Product. no worries about global warming and the lack of snow in some years. 

Just be sure to purchase a couple of aerosol spray cans of Fluid Film to coat everything that contacts snow on that beautiful snow blower and you will be fine.

When "our" first serious snow comes along you can save a lot of grief and time by making your first pass down one side of the driveway to the very bottom and then you can start attacking the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER making sure you cast all the snow and salt crap to the side of the driveway where the plow passes you home to avoid having ice build up on the opposite side. 

As long as you take half cuts your snow blower will be able to toss the crap much farther and if you use fluid film you will be able to double your casting distance. I use Fluid Film on my Toro snow pups and I have doubled my snow casting distance. 

The moat monsters don't care where you toss the remains of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER as they will always enjoy disposing of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER like a pack of starving hyenas.

After your done clearing the driveway it is always best to shut the fuel off and then start the engine and run the fuel out of it and then when it dies again close the choke and start it once more to empty the carburetor as much as possible and then you will have little gasoline left in the carburetor and that cause problems.

If you have a fuel treatment like seafoam or stabil its always a good ideas to add a couple of drops to the tank when you fill it even if you have treated the gas already as its cheap insurance to help protect the fuel system and the engine on that beautiful snow blower.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*wrong*



TooTall999 said:


> Laugh and joke all you want, but climate change is real. The polar ice caps and glaciers are melting at an alarming rate. It may not affect our generation, but we have to be thinking of future generations. It's no joke!


9500 years ago there wer NO ice on Earth. Think about that for a moment.


Climate are governed by a cosmic clock, humans have no impact. 


The sun will spend 15 minutes sending the same amount of energy to Earth that ALL humans are able to use during 1 year.


Thats 1 over 35000.


relax, we are heading into a New small ice age.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

IMHO, this is all about controlling what people do, where they can go, what they eat, what they eat it in or with, what kind car (or truck) they drive, etc. I have not spoken to one alarmist who is willing to give up their laptop, smart phone or $500 Gor-Tex lined coat or fleece for the cause. They all point to wind farms and solar panels as some sort of panacea, which is ridiculous. To the true believers, I point out the following link below and then ask why our 44th President just plunked down $15M for a 7000 sq. ft. house on 29 acres on the ISLAND of Martha's Vineyard. To me, if he was really worried about being under water, he would've purchased some acreage in Iowa. 



https://thefederalistpapers.org/us/top-10-climate-change-predictions-gone-spectacularly-wrong


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Nanook12 said:


> Well, two feet of snow on the ground in Interior Alaska. Very stormy Fall with lots of precipitation. Rivers all frozen over, mountains are all white, Arctic Ocean freezing over as normal and three weeks to the shortest day of the year. Not seeing anything out of the ordinary up here! Every Winter pretty much the same routine for the last 40 years...


=================================================

Hello Nanook,

I look forward to hearing about the Armored Cavalry divisions coming north for winter maneuvers. 

The one year you had little to no snow in Alaska in the early 1980's? the armored divisions were all transported to Fort Drum for winter maneuvers.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I must say I find some of these postings surprising. There is no debate about the reality of climate change. It is real.

Having said that, there is legitimate disagreement as to how much of it is man made and what, if anything, can be done about it. That's a worthwhile discussion.

But denying science is not.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

TooTall999 said:


> Laugh and joke all you want, but climate change is real. The polar ice caps and glaciers are melting at an alarming rate. It may not affect our generation, but we have to be thinking of future generations. It's no joke!



When you make statements like this, please cite your sources. The polar ice caps are increasing not decreasing and still the one-world government and financial advocates state that the increase does not mean that there is not global warming. Their data points are limited only to 40 years, which in my personal opinion, means they are not scientists but are advocates. See:


*Arctic Sea Ice Is Growing Faster Than Before, But There's A Catch*



https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevor...-than-before-but-theres-a-catch/#20a93ad31ef4


Barack Obama just spent $15,000,000 on a shore front home. He is not concerned and neither should be you.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, science has become politicized, just like everything else.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sooo... What caused all the ice to melt from the ice age? Cow farts? overpopulation? SUV's driven by soccer moms? Coal fired power plants? :wink2:


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Climate change.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Tony P. said:


> I must say I find some of these postings surprising. There is no debate about the reality of climate change. It is real.
> 
> Having said that, there is legitimate disagreement as to how much of it is man made and what, if anything, can be done about it. That's a worthwhile discussion.
> 
> But denying science is not.


Unfortunately denying science is especially when it runs contradictory to your beliefs has become the new mantra. I am no chicken little and I know that anthropogenic climate change is unlikely to directly affect myself but if we ignore the evidence and continue to pump more and more CO2 into the atmosphere and blindly assume that we tiny little humans can't affect the Earth's climate we may be in for a big disaster in the next several decades so it benefits us to try and curb the ever rising CO2 levels to prevent such a possibility. Not to mention I am not for austerity however let's use our scientific knowledge and expertise to find a solution to ever increasing global CO2 which is destroying the coral reefs and putting us at risk of having devastating climatic changes plus I believe with in 30 or so years we will look back at gasoline powered cars and trucks much like we look back at steam powered locomotives today. We will say why would anybody want such a loud smelly thing that has an exhaust pipe which puts out so much carbon monoxide and other pollutants that it could kill you if ran inside a building. Trust me it will happen since technology will eventually lead to non fossil fuel transportation systems becoming prevalent


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

E350 said:


> When you make statements like this, please cite your sources. The polar ice caps are increasing not decreasing and still the one-world government and financial advocates state that the increase does not mean that there is not global warming. Their data points are limited only to 40 years, which in my personal opinion, means they are not scientists but are advocates. See:
> 
> 
> *Arctic Sea Ice Is Growing Faster Than Before, But There's A Catch*
> ...


Here's some data from NASA, obviously a left wing organization. Unfortunately this project isn't funded under the current administration.

https://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/thick-melt.html

BTW, I believe your article states that artic ice is increasing during the winter but that summer melting occurs at a much higher rate so, net, the ice is still decreasing.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

One word.... *CONTROL*


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

E350 said:


> When you make statements like this, please cite your sources. The polar ice caps are increasing not decreasing and still the one-world government and financial advocates state that the increase does not mean that there is not global warming. Their data points are limited only to 40 years, which in my personal opinion, means they are not scientists but are advocates. See:
> 
> 
> *Arctic Sea Ice Is Growing Faster Than Before, But There's A Catch*
> ...


https://climate.nasa.gov/
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/global-warming/global-warming-real/

https://www.ucsusa.org/resources/global-warming-happening-and-humans-are-primary-cause


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Dag Johnsen said:


> 9500 years ago there wer NO ice on Earth. Think about that for a moment.
> 
> 
> Climate are governed by a cosmic clock, humans have no impact.
> ...


And I thought Norwiegens were more attuned to science than us Americans? I am in the medical field and I have a chemistry minor in addition to my Pharmacy Degree. Then how come the government in Norway is offering huge incentives for electric cars? Climate change is very real but it is like looking at the hour hand of a clock. It is moving slowly but it is difficult to see the movement. Continuing to burn and release massive amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere will definitely affect the climate there is no scientific disagreement with that.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> I believe with in 30 or so years we will look back at gasoline powered cars and trucks much like we look back at steam powered locomotives today. We will say why would anybody want such a loud smelly thing that has an exhaust pipe which puts out so much carbon monoxide and other pollutants that it could kill you if ran inside a building.



OK, so let’s inject a little historical accuracy here. Steam locomotives didn’t come into prominence until the early 1820s and they were utilized for two basic reasons – A) it was the best technology available at the time, and B) it made economic sense, i.e. companies that owned and operated them could make a profit. I may be a little off, but the demonstration of a working diesel engine wasn’t until the 1890s and practical use really didn’t take off until the first two decades of the 20th century. Two world wars delayed replacement of steam locomotives until the late 1940s; and again, it was because it was profitable to do so. FYI, a closed steam cycle system like that found on most ships (until the early 1980s) is actually thermodynamically more efficient than a diesel engine. However, it requires much more maintenance and space claim. Also, to achieve peak efficiency a high level of control is necessary. Thus, diesels are now the norm at sea, but there are still many steam plants generating electricity. 



Looking back at old technology with disdain is foolish. Many people worked incredibly hard to bring their dreams of a better world to fruition and we would not enjoy the standard of living we have today without their vision and drive. I submit that the internal combustion engine has done mankind far more good than harm. 



Finally, I suggest everyone, regardless of their political stripe read the leaked emails from the University of East Anglia Climate Research Unit. It is eye opening stuff and conclusively demonstrates that unfortunately “science” is now being driven by ideology.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Binghamton, NY maybe your on the Susquehanna river and can use a boat for fun ,but you need the blower just like i do in nw nj, , mother nature is mother nature,she will do as she pleases every year ,she has control not us,all we can do is be ready .


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> And I thought Norwiegens were more attuned to science than us Americans? I am in the medical field and I have a chemistry minor in addition to my Pharmacy Degree. Then how come the government in Norway is offering huge incentives for electric cars? Climate change is very real but it is like looking at the hour hand of a clock. It is moving slowly but it is difficult to see the movement. Continuing to burn and release massive amounts of CO2 into the atmosphere will definitely affect the climate there is no scientific disagreement with that.



Actually, there are many who disagree with "that".


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

MrSnowBlow said:


> *With all the media and political hype on this topic, are our days numbered as members of this forum? I just bought a brand new Toro and wonder if a new boat may have been a more sensible (long term) purchase? What say you?*


I'm covered because I bought a JD rider this spring. If it snows, ok fine, if not I can get out the JD.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

My 2 Cents.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

TooTall999 said:


> Laugh and joke all you want, but climate change is real. The polar ice caps and glaciers are melting at an alarming rate.



And here is the problem. There is so much guff written on the subject. 

Have you read any of the evidence showing that the Antarctic ice cap has actually increased in size?


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> My 2 Cents.


...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Once again, the earth takes on its own cycles in the millions of years, going from hot, cold, continent shifts, continent break ups, etc., etc,.....

Mankind is but a microscopic speck of sand in its vast timeline.

Think what you like, and many have their own opinion …. kind of like opinions on religion and politics. JMHO

By the way, get your blowers ready, going to get some of that climate change tonight here in the northeast.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Look up the meaning of the term ‘Grand Solar Minimum’... We may be entering one in the 2020s 

The earth gets a tremendous amount of heat from the sun, when the sun produces less heat, guess what happens to the temperature of the earth? You will be praying for global warming, if the Sun’s magnetic fields go out of phase during this next period of low activity...


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

TooTall999 said:


> View attachment 160031


Ok that’s me done. 

Your picture presented the perfect argument. It was logical, full of indisputable facts and demonstrated a well laid out point of view that only an idiot could disagree with.

Actually, none of the above.

The plain truth is.....nobody knows for sure. There are few facts on this subject. Only opinion. Actually there is one fact, that nobody can dispute. Allow me to present this: Whatever we do today to mitigate perceived “human-caused climate change”, we will never know in the future whether our efforts made any difference whatsoever.

If you can prove me wrong on that point, I will happily buy you a snowblower of your choice. :wink2:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, not bad! Im impressed by this thread, (im being serious, not sarcastic) 
This thread went almost 24 hours, and 32 posts, and remained about the *ideas* and the science, without any personal attacks..not bad!

But it couldnt last..posts 33 and 38 were the first attacks on people, as opposed to ideas..
Useless lame memes that attack people and add nothing to the conservation.
That's when the thread gets closed..

Scot


----------

